# Error 120- This program is outside your designated viewing area???



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What does this mean?

This is one of the slew of error messages my mom recently got on her 2800. The receiver would not recongize 61.5 and evens on 119. And error 120 poped up every so often on both national channels and locals. I tried everything I knew, called E*, the CSR had us do everything I did all over again and it was fine. Meanwhile, this was all going on my 508 had no problems what so ever.

One odd thing, the CSR wanted the smart card taken out and have the number read to him. Between that and this error messege I never head before, could it be possible E* thought we were trying to hack their system.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

could be - cuz i hear if one has a hacked card..and trying to view the spot beam tp lets say which has a spot that falls in within one's locals area...but trying to view some other local channels on the same TP, but on a different Spot (outside one's locals area) - one would get this message generally...

That is what i heard..


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Read above post again - lol - i edited it out a bit, to make it more clear


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Darkman, the reason you mentioned does make sence. But I wonder why this happed. AFAIK, E* didn't send out any ECMs last night that would have maybe accidently effected the receiver.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I do not think that has anything to do with ECMs...
Maybe something just went "beserk" somewhere...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I remember someone had Nashville locals on their Motor Home account and when they went to spotbeam and they drove down to Florida they got that error message.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

yes, JohnH - makes sense


----------

